# Better Days Ahead



## Graybeard (Feb 17, 2019)

We're in the middle of yet another blizzard. A little reminder of better things to come.

Reactions: Like 5 | Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 18, 2019)

If it's any consolation, I tilled my garden yesterday. Little early to plant, but figured I'd knock the grass and weeds down and let that decompose a little.

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Sprung (Feb 18, 2019)

The last couple years some of the flowers around our house have started popping up earlier than they should. With the amount of snow on top of them this year, highly unlikely to happen.

I certainly don't mind winter most of the time, but the weather this past month has been ridiculous - we have had a whole winter's worth of bad weather in about 4 weeks. I'm looking forward to spring already...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Feb 18, 2019)

It's 46 here right now. We already had our week of winter dangit, it's supposed to be warm by now!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Feb 18, 2019)

Gonna be 85 today


----------



## CWS (Feb 18, 2019)

Tony said:


> It's 46 here right now. We already had our week of winter dangit, it's supposed to be warm by now!!!!!!!


I would rather have some snow than live in. Never mind

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 18, 2019)

6 when I woke up this AM- good times..........

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------

